# Pigs



## GARY WILLIAM (Apr 9, 2015)

I am looking for a home for 2 pigs. One is a Portuguese black pig. A year ago she had a litter of 9 marvellous piglets and was a good mom. We sold 8 of them for €70 ea and kept one of her piglets and she in turn is 8 months old approximately 50kg. We were going to breed the 2 of them to sell piglets but our circumstances have changed, so we would like to sell the 2 of them. Please contact me by pm if you're interested and we can discuss further.


----------

